#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Truss met dak (als tentvervanger)

## laserguy

Ondanks het risico om door Rinus meteen, doch beleefd en correct, te worden afgemaakt durf ik het toch aan om volgende vraag te stellen :Embarrassment: :

* Het huren van een tent voor een festival is HEEL duur (we hebben hier prijzen van rond de 3000.00,- voor 1 dag). Het moet wel een type zijn zonder hinderende palen in het midden.
* Tevens hebben we de zijkanten eigenlijk niet nodig omdat het pal in de zomer gebeurt en alle verluchting welkom is om de boel koel te houden.
Daarom mijn vraag:
Is het mogelijk (en ook veilig) om met truss een constructie te maken die 20 m bij 50 m bedraagt (ongeveer) om een speelplaats te overspannen, dan DAAROP met truss en platen een soort dak te maken dat naar 1 kant afhelt (om het water langs die kant weg te laten lopen; aan die kant wordt dan ook tussen de hulpsteunen van de truss (50 m zul je niet zomaar zonder tussensteunen kunnen overspannen)   een doek gespannen omdat anders het water dat eraf valt te veel spatten zou maken en ook de bezoekers hierdoor nog nat zouden kunnen worden (in het slechtste geval wordt het doek drijfnat maar loopt het water tenminste mooi met het doek mee naar beneden). Als alternatief zouden wij de platen natuurlijk ook kunnen vervangen door waterdicht tentdoek.
* Tot slot zouden wij deze construtie op de 4 hoeken veilig verankeren met een constructie van watertanks/verzwaarstenen met een gewicht van ongeveer 200 kg. per hoek (blauwe blokjes).
* De platen zouden worden vastgemaakt aan de truss met half couplers. Tentdoek zal waarschijnlijk met speciale spanelastieken moeten die tentenleveranciers standaard gebruiken?

Voor alle duidelijkheid heb ik een tekening gemaakt:


Deze tekening is niet op schaal maar je ziet natuurlijk wel welke de 50 m en de 20 m kant is (de steunpalen onderweg weggelaten). De verhoging van het dak aan één kant is gewoon gemaakt door de de horizontale steunpalen iets te laten doorlopen en dan die nog eens te verbinden evenwijdig met het grondvlak. Het "waterdoek" hangt dus aan de niet verhoogde kant.
De bedoeling is dus dat we een speelplaats overdekken op een goedkopere manier dan met een kadertent.

Alvast bedankt voor het meedenken.

----------


## Vervallen

heb je al  deze trussen ed zelf? Want ik denk dat het huren van dit materiaal ook erg duur is.

----------


## DJ_Compact

50 meter overspannen zonder poten... Voor zover ik weet zal er niet echt truss zijn dat dat mag. Bij de truss-soorten die ik ken is de max. overspanning 12 meter  :Smile:

----------


## Vervallen

> 50 meter overspannen zonder poten... Voor zover ik weet zal er niet echt truss zijn dat dat mag. Bij de truss-soorten die ik ken is de max. overspanning 12 meter



Dat zegt de topic starter toch ook?

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Dat zegt de topic starter toch ook?



Euhm, ja klopt.... Daar heb  ik dus overheen gelezen vermoed ik... :Embarrassment:

----------


## laserguy

> heb je al  deze trussen ed zelf? Want ik denk dat het huren van dit materiaal ook erg duur is.



 Neen, maar bij zo een aantal is er wel quantumkorting hoop ik :Big Grin: ? In ieder geval moet dit toch voor een pak minder dan 3000.00,- te doen zijn?

----------


## Vervallen

nee maar je hebt het ook over planken, doeken aan de zijkant, bevestigings materiaal, contra gewichten etc.

plus dat je alles ter plekken moet gaan uitwerken, aangezien het custom made is.

Als ik jouw was ging ik eens informeren bij de plaatselijk scoutinggroepen. Wij huren bij een groep uit Den Hoorn een grote tent voor 500 euro. Dan is hij opgezet en wordt hij gebracht en opgehaald.

----------


## jurjen_barel

50 meter overspanning is geen verstandige keus met de meeste truss-soorten, zeker omdat je rekening moet houden met wind(stoten), neerslag op je zeil, rebelse artiesten/bezoekers die tegen de poten oprennen, licht+geluid dat eraan komt te hangen.

Op deze manier is het een enorme no-go.

----------


## stakke

Zonder platen en alleen met tentzeil; NO GO. Krijg je, als het regent tenminste, altijd waterzakken. Ik heb al meerdere pogingen gezien om daken te creëen, altijd waterzakken (om er maar duidelijk op te drukken). Het enige wat je zou kunnen is met glijprofielen werken waar het zeil inschuift. Deze kan je fixt aanspannen, een elastiek gaat altijd mee geven. En je oppervlakte is groot.
Maar glijprofielen dat gaat je veel kosten.

Probeer een ander alternatief te vinden. 
Mocht het degelijk zijn wat je voorsteld, denk je dan niet dat je het al veel zou tegen gekomen zijn? Waarom nemen andere een duurdere oplossing, denk je?

groeten

----------


## stakke

2 times 'no go'  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

> Wij huren bij een groep uit Den Hoorn een grote tent voor 500 euro. Dan is hij opgezet en wordt hij gebracht en opgehaald.



 Ja maar dat is dan waarschijnlijk zo een tent met palen in het midden en dat mag niet; het moet er proper en goed uitzien (dus kadertent of trussconstructie). Ik moet wel zeggen: 500.00,- voor een tent gebracht en afgehaald is GEEN GELD!! Als dit een deftige tent is waar geen palen in het midden zitten en die voldoende oppervlak heeft wil ik best kennis maken met die scoutsgroep! Willen wij best een stukje meer betalen voor de afstand en als ze willen krijgen ze er zelfs nog een deftige warme maaltijd bij!

@Stakke: die waterzakken: klopt. Zullen we de platenversie openhouden?

@Jurjen: zoals duidelijk in mijn tekst staat: op de lange zijde zullen er poten bij moeten daar ben ik mij van bewust. Rebelse artiesten hebben we niet, bezoekers zijn tweede en derde leeftijd en er komt geen licht noch geluid aan te hangen.

Allemaal tot nu toe al zeer bedankt voor de inzichten!

----------


## Vervallen

er staan inderdaad 2 palen in het midden. Het was slechts ter voorbeeld.

----------


## kokkie

Voor die trussen: Bel Stageco!
Om het uit te laten voeren: idem of zoek toch een tent. 

Het zal wel een reden hebben dat het zo duur is, maar er komt ook veel bij kijken. Als voorbeeld: 4 waterbakken/verzwaarstenen op de hoeken van 200 kg per stuk. Voor wie zijn veiligheid? Als je ze los ernaast zet misschien, anders worden het gewoon ongeleide projectielen als de wind onder een doek van 1000 (50mx20m)vierkante meter slaat.800 gram per vierkante meter, terwijl dit soort trussen over de 30kg per meter gaan. Met bijna 250 meter truss in jou tekening (3x50 + 4x20 +4x6m poten = 254m) het gewicht van jou trussconstructie op ruim 7,5 ton uit, zonder doeken, hulpliggers, sleeveblokken, takels etc. uit.

Onbegonnen werk, lees regel 1 en 2 opnieuw.

----------


## laserguy

De waterbakkentruc heb ik afgekeken van een podiumbouwer. Ik zou ze op de baseplates zetten maar tegelijkertijd een staaldraad vastmaken aan de truss en de watertank (zijn van die plastic tanks ingekooid in betonstaal).

Misschien even vergeten maar wel handig i.v.m. windbelasting: deze constructie dient voor een *OMMUURDE speelplaats* wat de windbelasting zeker beperkt.

Een stuk alutruss weegt GEEN 30 kg per meter dus waar je dat gewicht haalt (7.5 ton)?

I.v.m. de windbelasting en de eventuele torsiekrachten die dit op de constructie zou kunnen overbrengen zou ik op de steunen halfweg (niet op de tekening te zien) ook nog eens een belasting zetten maar dan wel 1 die mooi kan gecamoufleerd worden; bijvoorbeeld van die stenen die een torenkraan in balans houden. 150 kg extra links en rechts in het midden van de lange zijde moet dus haalbaar zijn.

----------


## Vervallen

je haalt je een hoop werk op de hals vooral omdat je er niet echt mee kan oefenen en de hufterproef kan geven.

Ik zou eerst eens informeren wat de kosten van de truss constructie gaan worden.

----------


## sss

denk toch dat je beter voor de 3000€ oplossing gaat. 
-

----------


## sss

vervolg vorige post...
de platenversie : hoe lang zijn de platen? wat is het gewicht ervan en hoe ga je deze ondersteunen
de zeilen versie : mits steunpunten perfect mogelijk, maar M2 zeilen huren kost ook best veel geld (als je ze al ergens vindt)
En op een gesloten koer moet je zeker oppassen met zuigwinden, dus die extra ballast zou ik toch een beetje hoger pakken. 
Als je dan alles gaat tellen (werkuren niet te vergeten) denk ik dat je al gauw een 3-voud gaat uitkomen van die 3000€

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo,

ik wil het niet meteen afkraken  *MAAR*

hou er wel rekening mee dat als het fout gaat
*JIJ aansprakelijk zal worden gesteld*

huur a.u.b. een tent 
scheelt enorm veel zorgen ,tijd en ook stress
ook kan je dan een evenementen verzekering afsluiten voor ongevallen , schade, etc. etc.

en je hebt [ bijna ] zeker de tent staan als er bezoekers komen 
we hebben zelf al een aantal malen een feest gehad die voortijdig werd afgeblazen 
C.Q. weg geblazen windkr8 10 tot 12

zoek op de tentverhuur en je vind er best wel wat
ook voor een redelijke prijs
en je bent gelijk redelijk ingedekt

m.v.g.
Luke 
=================================
sub moet je voelen

----------


## axs

> *we hebben zelf al een aantal malen* een feest gehad die voortijdig werd afgeblazen 
> C.Q. weg geblazen windkr8 10 tot 12



Goh...
Heb jij paar keer echt wel pech gehad dat jij NET dan die windsnelheden haalt als jij een feest had...
Komt ook wel erg vaak voor in BE/NL en al zeker niet voorspeld. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Ff windkracht 8 tot 12 op een rijtje:


[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]8[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman] Stormachtige wind[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]62 - 74km/u[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]Takken van de bomen bewegen hevig, zware wind. [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]9[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman] Storm[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]75 - 88km/u[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]Takken breken af. Dakpannen waaien weg[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]10[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman] Zware storm[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]89 - 102km/u[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]Schade aan gebouwen, bomen ontwortelen. _(Windturbines worden stil gelegd)_[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]11[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman] Zeer zware storm[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]102 - 117 km/u[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]Uitgebreide schade aan bossen en gebouwen[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]12[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman] Orkaan [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]> 117km/u[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]Niets blijft meer overeind[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## Funmaker

> tot 12



&




> [FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]12[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman] Orkaan [/FONT][/FONT]
>  [FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]> 117km/u[/FONT][/FONT]
>  [FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman]Niets blijft meer overeind[/FONT][/FONT]



ik ging neer ^^, sorry vond het enkel grappig  :Smile: 
op zich is het idee inderdaad leuk, en geef toe truss staat mooier als die tentpalen maar inderdaad moeilijk realiseerbaar en zeker voor die afmetingen!
je kan ook veel kleintjes bouwen maar dan ben je ook lang bezig + heel veel truss extra dus mss best toch tentje huren niet?
[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## kokkie

> Een stuk alutruss weegt GEEN 30 kg per meter dus waar je dat gewicht haalt (7.5 ton)?



Jij vraagt een truss die 50 meter kan overspannen en dan een dak kan houden van 1000m2. Dan praat je allang niet meer over aluminium. 

In je openingspost heb je het ook helemaal niet over alutruss, maar alleen over truss. Als je je vraag niet goed stelt krijg je zeker de antwoorden niet die je wil horen. 

Het laatste wat je van mij hoort over deze vraag is het advies om het niet zelf te gaan doen aangezien er in je openingspost een drietal dingen staan waarbij met matige riggingkennis alarmbellen moeten gaan rinkelen en je het over moet geven aan iemand die er echt verstand van heeft en het allemaal eens door kan rekenen.

----------


## jens

ik zou het lekker laten zitten en idd over laten aan iemend die er prof genoeg voor is 

en als dr geen budget voor is dan word het gokken op mooi weer

waarom moet het persee overdekt worden? en wat voor evenement is het?...het ruikt namelijk een beetje naar een buurt bbq  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vervallen

> ik zou het lekker laten zitten en idd over laten aan iemend die er prof genoeg voor is 
> 
> en als dr geen budget voor is dan word het gokken op mooi weer
> 
> waarom moet het persee overdekt worden? en wat voor evenement is het?...het ruikt namelijk een beetje naar een buurt bbq



dan kom ik ook  :Wink:  een bbq van 50 meter lijkt me wel wat

----------


## sjoerd

> ik zou het lekker laten zitten en idd over laten aan iemend die er prof genoeg voor is 
> 
> en als dr geen budget voor is dan word het gokken op mooi weer
> 
> waarom moet het persee overdekt worden? en wat voor evenement is het?...het ruikt namelijk een beetje naar een buurt bbq



die kunnen best lekker ruiken hoor... :Smile:

----------


## All-round Sound

Goh...
Heb jij paar keer echt wel pech gehad dat jij NET dan die windsnelheden haalt als jij een feest had...
Komt ook wel erg vaak voor in BE/NL en al zeker niet voorspeld. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
meest worden ze wel voorspeld
echter zijn de tenten meest al weg voor ik zelf ga bouwen 

en inderdaad is er 2 x sprake van een windhoos geweest en een paar keer een lekker briesje

bij ons is alles veen 
staat gelijk aan : zacht drassig en grondwater op +-30 cm diep
en als je dan een tent met palen hebt kan het ongeveer tot wnindkr. 8 en dan gaat het toch meest wel fout

sorry ik doe gewoon heeel veel tentfeesten 
en draai ook al een paar jaartjes mee

m.v.g.
Luke
============================
sub moet je voelen 
kijk maar effe
de mazzel

----------


## laserguy

> n je openingspost heb je het ook helemaal niet over alutruss, maar alleen over truss. Als je je vraag niet goed stelt krijg je zeker de antwoorden niet die je wil horen.



Ik dacht dat Prolyte en consoorten enkel ALU truss maakten? Ik wist niet dat zij ook nog staal of zo zouden gebruiken dus bij truss denk ik bijna altijd aan aluminium (wie eigenlijk niet?). Tevens vraag ik niet om 50 m te overspannen in één stuk maar met onderweg nog steunpoten (staat wel duidelijk in de openingspost).

Nu ben ik de laatste dagen alvast bezig geweest met wat prijzen e.d. te zoeken en ik moet zeggen: de eerste keer komen we inderdaad niet zo goed weg met de prijs omwille van de platen die we in eigen beheer zouden moeten aankopen maar de volgende jaren hebben we dan weer winst.
Aan de andere kant brengt dit extra logistieke problemen met zich mee want hoe transporteer je dit en hoe sla je dit op.

Het gaat wel degelijk om een minifestival maar ons publiek moet kunnen in het droog zitten. Als je maar 1 festivaldag hebt en het regent dan zie je geen kat (behalve de financiële kater die later komt). Vandaar dat overdekking een must is.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *laserguy*

Gne gne gne.... 
je voelde de bui al hangen?
gek he?  :Embarrassment:  

ik hoef jouw posting helemaal niet af te zeiken (cq. af te maken) .....
dat doen alle weldenkende anderen hier wel voor mij.
Of .... de handhavers 
of .... de verzekeraars. 
Dat wil zeggen vóórdat 
resp. nádat het is misgegaan.

3000 Euro is duur? 
Heb je enig idee over hoeveel mensen je kwijt kunt onder het door jou voorgestelde "stukje" "overspanning"?
Laten we zeggen 2 op elke vierkante meter. 50x20x2= 2000. Eens? 
En neem daar nou eens 2,5 % (zegge: twee-en-een-half procent) daarvan die echt levensgevaarlijk zou worden bedreigt door dit vermaledijde en_(......zelfcensuur!......)_ hersen spinsel. :EEK!:  

Op hoeveel personen kom jij dan? Ik op pakweg 50 x _Homo sapiens Europeensis._
En ach wat kost een beetje Europeaan nou helemaal? 
Vraag het je verzekeraar...! (Ik denk dat ie begint bij 2 mijloen (pl)uero's!)
't'is in elk geval FF meer dan wat een Chinees "op de verzekeringsmarkt" pleegt te doen. Die gaat nog in duizendjes. 

Dus jij wilt om wat geld ( 2000 ipv  3000?) uit te sparen wel even  100.000.000,- aan "risico kapitaal" apart leggen?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Joh. Ik wis niet dat er al zover geld beschikbaar was in onze markt..... :Mad:  

Hebt je uberhaupt wel uitgerekend hoeveel meters aan truss er in deze contraptie moeten gaan zitten? En wate en stukkie "custom zeil" doet?
En wat doet een meter truss zo voor een dagje? Ook zonder op en afbouw? 
Zoek dat nou eerst eens uit! En daarna zoek je even in de Euronorm voor tijdelijke bouwwerken (EN 

En stel daarna NOOIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! meer zulke stupide vragen op dit forum!
Weet je wat duur is? 
Je tijd verdoen aan dit soort imbeciele (sorry!) nonsense postings!
Een "Ace" op dit forum had zich toch iets meer moeten kunnen bekwamen.

Of eens serieus de tijd moeten nemen om van willekeurig welke fabrikant een brochure of een gebruikershandleiding te lezen.
De manuals van Interal bijvoorbeeld zijn om de donder niet slecht.  :Big Grin:  
Begin daar maar eens mee. :Smile:  

Of te vragen hoe die mensen die 3000 Euro (echt belachelijk weinig!)(en dat voor 50x30m?)_ (You must be starr ravin' loosin' your f**kin' mind!)_ aan jou quoten eigenlijk nog geld kunnen verdienen aan het eind van het jaar? 

Het enige dat dus wel (echt?) geld mag kosten is een mooie "wapperlamp" 
of een "opgeklopte" line array?  :Embarrassment:  
Of een volslagen onbekwame l*mmel op een productiekantoor?  :Mad:  

Oh ja 
- en zoek de betekenis van het woord "overspanning" eens een keertje op.
En dan bedoel ik niet die van mijn reactie hier!  :Big Grin:  

Einde commentaar!  :Wink:

----------


## Barthez

En dan zeg ik alleen maar; 'eens!'

Wel eens van 'schoenmaker blijf bij je leest' gehoord?

Er is een goede reden waarom tentenbouwers het geld vragen dat ze doen voor een tent van 50x30m, dat is omdat ze weten waar ze mee bezig zijn en voor het geld dat ze vragen een goed product leveren..

Als het zo makkelijk was dat je het zelf zou kunnen, dan hadden deze mensen zich al lang geleden om laten scholen..

als conclusie zou ik willen zeggen; zie onderschrift....

----------


## laserguy

> De manuals van Interal bijvoorbeeld zijn om de donder niet slecht.



Inderdaad, die manuals van Interal zijn niet slecht... vooral omdat zijzelf OOK dergelijke constructies maken :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !! Zo staat er in de PDF van hun roofconstructies een dergelijke constructie als die ik bedoelde (een tent gemaakt uit truss) maar op de foto is die te zien met zeildoek én ZONDER ballast tegen wind!! Dan was mijn idee toch al een stuk veiliger! Er staat zelfs een megacirkelconstructie op die volledig open is langs de zijkanten maar bovenaan volledig overspannen is met een schuinstaand zeil. Wat als dit wind vangt (volledig open ruimte)? Nu kan ik echt niet meer volgen; ok ik voelde de bui al hangen maar nu ik zie dat anderen dit toch doen waarom is mijn idee dan fout? Verwarrend, verwarrend, verwarrend.

O ja, er komen trouwens maar 900 mensen onder te zitten want er zijn ook nog tafeltjes en stoelen voorzien... dus dat risicokapitaal scheelt wel al 50% :Big Grin:

----------


## lightzone

> dus dat risicokapitaal scheelt wel al 50%



dat slaat nergens op... en vind ook ik helemaal niet grappig

ik zeg niet dat ik er iets van weet en ik heb ook amper ervaring maar 
 1 ding weet ik heel goed en dat is dat je altijd veilig moet werken

mischien is de post van rinus een beetje overdreven maar hij heeft echt wel gelijk

en over je 50 m truss  :Big Grin:  ..... [nvm]

je weet tenminste mijn mening

----------


## Nit-Wit

Als je butget hebt, dan zou ik gewoon gaan voor de firma De Boer.
Zij kunnen zonder problemen een tentconstructie maken van dit formaat.
En je zit meteen gedekt qua verzekeringen. want wat doe je als het werkelijk fout gaat met je truss constructie?

----------


## Watt Xtra

3000 euro is inderdaad een heleboel geld. maar je hebt het over een constructie die alleen bescheming moet bieden voor vallende regendruppels!!!

De oplossing is er ook in een andere soort tent, of constructie.

De Paraplu!!!
Dit is een megazeil in de vorm van een paraplu die omhoog wordt getakeld aan een lange-arm kraan en dmv spandraden aan de grond wordt gespannen.

damm kan effe niet op de naam komen waar ze deze verhuren, kost zeker geen 3000 euro

----------


## axs

kost...

8000 euro.

----------


## AllroundRoLo

Volgens mij heeft Reflexion in Sittard zo'n parachute. Moet je alleen nog een kraan erbij huren (wat kost dat???)

Maar ff kijken wat je truss alleen zou kosten 

3 * 50 mtr                              150 * 5     = 750
6 * 20 mtr                              120 * 5     = 600      
12 * 6 mtr                               72  * 5     = 360
18 * box corner/kruis stuk           18 * 10   = 180
                                          Totaal         = 1890 euro

Misschien kun je truss wel goedkoper krijgen maar ben ff van een gemiddelde verhuurprijs uitgegaan.

daarnaast moet je nog 1000 m2 plaat hebben
stel 1 euro per m2 is nog eens 1000 euro
hele bult scaf klemmen 100 * 2,50 is 250 euro minimaal

+ een 12 tal takels en sturing ed
kom je boven de 3000 euro uit en wat heb je dan  :Confused:  

Doe mij maar een tent die wordt opgebouwd en afgebouwd voordat bedrag.

----------


## ljmartijnw

zeker ook mijn ding. Andere mensen vinden dat ze daar heel goed in zijn. Dan moeten ze dat ook lekker doen. Tentenbouwer is een tentenbouwer en een rigger niet.
Voor drieduizend euro's heb je voor deze oppervlakte denk ik best wel wat tent. Er moeten toch wel goedkopere alternatieven zijn.
lang leve google. succes

----------


## Marciej

Zoals je zelf al in je eerste post zegt is het haast onmogelijk om dit stuk zonder ondersteuning in 1 maal te overspannen. Ondersteuning op 1 of meerdere plekken halverwege je lange kant is dan toch wel van toepassing dus is het dan niet verstandig om meteen je "Niet reële en vrijwel onhaalbare truss-constructie" te laten vallen en nu als de donders een kijkje te gaan nemen op de website van de Boer tenten. Zoiezo snap ik niet hoe je bij het idee komt dat een custom truss-roofing structure van deze afmetingen goedkoper(alsmede veiliger :Cool:  ) zou zijn dan een reguliere tent opgebouwd en afgebroken door personeel met verstand van zaken.

Check bijvoorbeeld de welbekende 'Alu Hall' van de boer(variabele breedte van 10 tot 25 meter en hoogte van 4 of 5 meter). Desgewenste lengte van 50 meter is hier geen enkel probleem en de zijkanten zijn open te houden.
Heb meerdere malen een zeer goede klantvriendelijkheid en service van deze firma ervaren en voor het geld hoef je het ook niet te laten, je bent in beide gevallen(truss of tent) naar alle waarschijnlijkheid meer kwijt dan je voor ogen hebt. :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Mijne heren,

de Boer is dan wel een hele grote tentenbouwer, maar er zijn ook een hoop anderen hoor.
Uit mijn hoofd beginnend bij A: Aalster tentenbedrijf
en in mijn hoofd kom ik niet zo gauw tot Z, 
maar V ken ik wel: Veldeman tentverhuur in Belgie.

Ik heb al lang geen klus meer gedaan in een DeBoer tent, maar mijn ervaringen uit het verleden waren bij de conculega's van DeBoer vaak beter dan bij De (botte) Boer(en) uit Alkmaar. 
En dan ging het om bijvoorbeeld belastbaarheidsopgaves, en door de tentbouwer aangeleverde klemmen en beugels voor riggingwerk enz. 
Dus geen geouwehoer, en niet meteen gaan rennen naar de Boer.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dan zou ik het (oorspronkelijk ietwat onzinnige) topic maar willen sluiten.

----------


## laserguy

We hebben net vergadering gehad. De prijs voor een tent van 20 bij 50 m geplaatst door een firma maar met hulp van 8 van onze eigen mensen zit tussen de 5000 en de 10500 EURO ex. btw!!!! En dan moeten we ZELF nog een verzekering nemen tegen brand- en stormschade!

Ik heb zelf ook even nagerekend en inderdaad 1000 m2 met platen is een hele hoop gewicht waar je zeker rekening mee moet houden dus deze constructie voer ik dan ook gelijk af. Zeil is mogelijk maar hoe leg het gegarandeerd windvast (daar was iedereen het ook over eens dacht ik)? Ook dit is te moeilijk dus ook voorlopig afgevoerd.

*MAAR:* als jullie toch allemaal zo goed weten waar je goedkoop aan een tent kunt geraken mag je mij gerust even laten weten waar (ik zit hier bijna op mijn blote knieën). Ons "zoekteam" heeft 12 offertes vergeleken! Ik vraag geen prijsoffertes of het uitspelen van concurrerende bedrijven via dit forum (mag niet volgens de regels) maar als sommigen onder jullie toch zo goedkoop aan een tent kunnen geraken wat doen wij dan fout? Hebben wij de verkeerde adressen, moeten wij speciale drukkingsmiddelen toepassen bij het onderhandelen over een prijs, ... HELP!!!!!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Laserguy,

ik heb toch niet de indruk dat er veel mensen in dit topic gereageerd hebben op hoe het allemaal goedkoper kan.
Dat was jouw eigen insteek.
Wat veel mensen wel vertelden was dat je er misschien allemaal wat te lichtzinnig over dacht.
En daarom gaan we deze prijsdumpsmeekbede stoppen. 
Dat is nooit de insteek geweest achter het idee om dit forum op te gaan zetten.
Als er iemand is die niet op voorhand heeft kunnen begroten, heeft die zijn werk niet goed gedaan. 
En die moet nu leergeld betalen. Komt echt wel eens vaker voor. Genoeg om hele forums mee te vullen. 
Maar of dat "professioneel" genoemd kan worden?

----------


## laserguy

> k heb toch niet de indruk dat er veel mensen in dit topic gereageerd hebben op hoe het allemaal goedkoper kan.



Neen, maar toch merk ik dat velen net als mij denken dat het toch goedkoper kan:





> Als ik jouw was ging ik eens informeren bij de plaatselijk scoutinggroepen. Wij huren bij een groep uit Den Hoorn een grote tent voor 500 euro. Dan is hij opgezet en wordt hij gebracht en opgehaald.



en





> Voor drieduizend euro's heb je voor deze oppervlakte denk ik best wel wat tent. Er moeten toch wel goedkopere alternatieven zijn.



Ik blijf zoeken en als er mensen zijn die voor zo een grote oppervlakte een oplossing hebben die betaalbaar is kan dit misschien wel een leuke brok informatie zijn voor mensen die in de toekomst ook met zoiets worden geconfronteerd. Dus daar even van mening over wisselen kan geen kwaad dacht ik.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK we houden het topic dus open tot jij je "tent-feest" gehad hebt, en er daarna verslag van gedaan hebt. 
(Als het al niet in de krant te vinden zal zijn).
Wanneer moet deze "_rampen-oefening_" (geintje! geintje!) plaats vinden?

----------

